# Übungen und Lösungen



## disconnectus (27. Sep 2006)

ich bin Anfänger. Letzte zwei Monate mit hilfe von einem Buch habe ich java gelernt.

Die Themen habe ich ganz gut gelernt glaube ich aber ich kann mein Wissen nicht prüfen.

Ich brauche einfache Java Programierung Übungen mit Lösungen. 

Danke...


----------



## Ralf1007 (27. Sep 2006)

Hi.

http://www.rz.rwth-aachen.de/mata/veranstaltungen/vk_dv.php

Im unteren Teil findest du Übungsblätter allerdings ohne Lösungen aber wenn dein Programm funktioniert, hast du es richtig gemacht


----------

